
How to Get Rich – Without Getting Lucky (An Analysis of the Naval Tweetstorm) - lifemathmoney
https://lifemathmoney.com/how-to-get-rich-without-getting-lucky-an-analysis-of-the-naval-tweetstorm/
======
laurex
"if you don’t have the aptitude for coding, media would be the next best
thing."

This seems like a self-justification more than anything supported by his own
stated methodology. This line of thinking is why we're stuck in the swamp of
oversharing and status economics.

